# 2008 trek 1.5



## davey81 (May 23, 2009)

Ive been looking into buying a entry level street bike for about a month now. If test ridin a few bikes and realy liked the 09 trek 1.5. Today i tried a new bike store and saw a 2008 1.5. I rode it and couldnt really see a difference between the 09, besides the price. At $950 canadian is this a good price? and anyone with this bike if u could give me some input on it that be great.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i have it a 2009 model and think its a great bike for a beginner. it handles pretty well but the rims need to be upgraded. everything on my bike is 105. it a sharp looking bike,


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Love mine...read.  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=162936

To answer your questions:
'08 outline logo, Bontrager cranks.
'09 solid logo, FSA cranks.

Other than that (and bar grip colors), not significantly different.

Either bike carries the same great (very upgradable) frame.

I've read about the SSR rims being troublesome. 

After a relatively few miles (over 150), I've had no problems with them and I have to say that I weigh 205lbs and these wheels take a beating. 
The only reason I'm swapping them is for a weight savings (up to 2lbs depending on their replacement, but easily will lose at least a pound +).


----------

